# Recommended Liquid Wax?



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Can anyone please recomend a good easy to use liquid wax. :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Collinite 845


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's hot wax is the best liquid wax I've tried and performed every bit as good as a paste wax for water behaviour etc.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Never tried it but BH's Hydra Wax really takes my fancy.... http://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/hydra-wax - purely on the (considerable) strength of their other LSPs.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Indeed I tested Hydra wax and it was the best liquid wax I had used. Not surprising with how good BH are in fairness.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Wax planet morcana, although I'm really interested in Optimum car wax


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Wowo's hot wax is the best liquid wax I've tried and performed every bit as good as a paste wax for water behaviour etc.


This looks to be just what i am looking for. Being a newbie would i use a detailer before applying this and also where do i get the applicators for applying it. 
Also using (at the moment) a waterless wash and wax, is it OK to apply after doing this?

PS
Where is the best place to purchase it?

sorry for all the questions.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a jaw dropping finish.


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

camerashy said:


> Prima Banana Gloss Liquid Wax gives a jaw dropping finish.


Is this still available at the DW shops, where to buy?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Autoglym extra gloss protection is actually a sealant:thumb:
todds
PS a bloody good one at that have been using it for years easy on/off a complete novice could use it safely


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the excellent advice. Wife is going to kill me when she sees my PP bill but i have gone with the Wowo's Hot Wax. If anyone can help me with my questions earlier in the thread i would be most grateful. :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

todds said:


> Autoglym extra gloss protection is actually a sealant:thumb:
> todds
> PS a bloody good one at that have been using it for years easy on/off a complete novice could use it safely


Todds how long do you leave EGP to cure please....thanks


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Pug62 said:


> This looks to be just what i am looking for. Being a newbie would i use a detailer before applying this and also where do i get the applicators for applying it.
> Also using (at the moment) a waterless wash and wax, is it OK to apply after doing this?
> 
> PS
> ...


Hi,

might be worthwhile reading up on detailing steps e.g.

* decon
* prewash
* wash

a rough guide is here (no affiliation to them just a quick link there are guides on DW too).

Also something worth bearing in mind is that waxing is really the last 1%. Useful vid linked as what is the best wax is a FAQ


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote for Bilthamber Hydro wax. Extremely easy on/off, great shine and excellent beading and sheeting:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Pug62 said:


> This looks to be just what i am looking for. Being a newbie would i use a detailer before applying this and also where do i get the applicators for applying it.
> Also using (at the moment) a waterless wash and wax, is it OK to apply after doing this?
> 
> PS
> ...


No problem at all bud. Applicator wise I like the adams applicators or the autoperfection pro applicator. A google search will bring them up. It shouldn't cause any issues after a waterless wash, it's not a fussy product and requires no cure time. Simply spread over the panel and buff off instantly.

This was my review for hot wax. Can buy it from wowo's directly or I believe a few places like clean and shiny stock it now. Hope this helps mate!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382644


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Why liquid?

Used this to apply BH Double Speed Wax and liked the handle - prevents your hand from cramping up trying to grip an applicator

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r

And buffed off with one of these...

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polyester-nylon-microfibre-cloth/3186r

really thick soft and plush


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Why liquid?
> 
> Used this to apply BH Double Speed Wax and liked the handle - prevents your hand from cramping up trying to grip an applicator
> 
> ...


I was thinking for a newbie like me the Liquid waxes might be a little more forgiving to use.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

You would have no issues with something like BH DSW 
Easy on
Easy off

And comes with an applicator and microfiber


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

DSW is easy to use, with a couple of provisos:

1. Put it on really thin. No, thinner. Even thinner than that. OK, that'll do  If you over apply it really makes it a bit tricky to buff off. That said it's smooth going on, not grabby, and you can readily see where you've already applied.
2. Don't leave it too long - 5 minutes is usually fine, in colder weather you may need to stretch that to more like 8-10 minutes. To be honest, if you leave it much longer, it just takes a bit more effort to buff off, but if you put it on thin and time it right, buffing off is close to effortless. Basically I find if I do two panels, then come back to buff off the first, it's about right.

If you get 1 and 2 wrong - well, let's hope you ate your Weetabix that morning!

All that said, if you know this going in, it's easy to get it right, and whilst it's easier to use if you get the timing and layers right, it's not a disaster if you don't.

However there are easier waxes to use - liquid ones are typically very straightforward. If you want ultimate ease of use in a paste wax (which is also excellent value) you could do a lot worse than a tin of Finish Kare #2685. No matter how much you put on or how long you leave it, it'll always buff off a treat. Not as durable as DSW but y'know, swings and roundabouts


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Another question, when waxing a white car (pearlescent white Peugeot 308) i suppose it can be more difficult to see where you start and finish...has anyone got any tips please?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sunglasses, ideally polarised ones.

I'm absolutely serious!


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have borrowed this from an Autoglym post to which I contributed and remembered. It was for a white car.

As the wax is applied it will dull the gloss from the clean paintwork, so by using the light you can see where you have been. Applying to a panel at a time in a top to bottom or side to side motion is another way to ensure you get everywhere. Then when you come to buff off, use the same tools. Use the light to help you see where there is still wax residue and work in a methodical manner on each panel.
__________________


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just purchased these from Ebay, hope they are OK?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161194782246


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pug62 said:


> Just purchased these from Ebay, hope they are OK?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161194782246


I bought what looks like the same pack via Amazon, took ages to arrive at under £2 from China but no problem with that. They are OK, I bought them for odd tasks. They are a little coarser than Wowo red pads for example so I would go easy if treasure your paint. They are perhaps best for thin liquids which have little drag and require little pressure on application.


----------



## Talidan (Sep 2, 2014)

I just bought some wowos hot wax not sure how it will perform tried plenty of waxes and sealants ill be leaving a review once I have tried it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> I bought what looks like the same pack via Amazon, took ages to arrive at under £2 from China but no problem with that. They are OK, I bought them for odd tasks. They are a little coarser than Wowo red pads for example so I would go easy if treasure your paint. They are perhaps best for thin liquids which have little drag and require little pressure on application.


Just been talking to someone regrading these and he also said for the money they are great also.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-WAX-...782246?hash=item2587f52e26:g:IBQAAOSws65Tmab6

Ordered yesterday and according to tracking will be delivered today.:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wouldn't put those applicators near my paintwork personally. I bought these ages ago and used them purely for applying dressing as they are much too course for paintwork.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Wouldn't put those applicators near my paintwork personally. I bought these ages ago and used them purely for applying dressing as they are much too course for paintwork.


What would you recomend mate.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

One of these http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,65,toView_987.html
Several of these http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,125,toView_294.html
:thumb:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Are these OK also?

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-cleaning/shampoo-polish-wax/autoglym-perfect-polish-applicator


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Even on the Halfords site, and even for an Auto Glym product, I'd be wary of a product with a serious criticism like "comes apart" repeatedly made against it


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just i needed something for this weekend.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Pug62 said:


> Just i needed something for this weekend.





Forsh said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polyester-nylon-microfibre-cloth/3186r


http://www.screwfix.com/jsp/tradeCounter/tradeCounterPage.jsp


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The G3 applicators from Halfords are good quality Pug if you need them for this weekend only. You get a soft waxing pad and a harder polishing pad in a pack.

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...hes-buckets/farecla-g3-applicator-waffle-pads

Otherwise Steels suggestion is very similar to my own and I'd advise getting a puck/soft foam wax like the ones he linked for future use.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Guys i have overspent recently so will go with the screwfix for now. Hope they are ok but they are recomended by one of the good members here.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Good!?! wouldn't say that!

I applied DSW with the cotton pad, didn't use the foam one

Still worth it for the puck though (Velcro so could be used with spot pads too)

And the microfiber cloth is nice 

...and change out of a fiver!


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Forsh said:


> Good!?! wouldn't say that!
> 
> I applied DSW with the cotton pad, didn't use the foam one
> 
> ...


Are they washable mate?


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

yep!

:thumb:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Just recieved the ones from Ebay, to be honest they don't seem coarse to me but i will take the advice of the experts on here and not use them for Waxing.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pug62 said:


> Just been talking to someone regrading these and he also said for the money they are great also.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-x-WAX-...782246?hash=item2587f52e26:g:IBQAAOSws65Tmab6
> 
> Ordered yesterday and according to tracking will be delivered today.:thumb:


Well this is where opinions can be misleading, mine were about £1.39 as a top up so I would say that is great value and even at the price you have pad they have a use but it depends on what you class as value. I used mine for Tardis on a wheel barrel because they are so cheap they save my decent cloths etc. Since you have bought them I just wanted to warn you gently rather than just pile in and say they are rubbish. You will find uses for them.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> Well this is where opinions can be misleading, mine were about £1.39 as a top up so I would say that is great value and even at the price you have pad they have a use but it depends on what you class as value. I used mine for Tardis on a wheel barrel because they are so cheap they save my decent cloths etc. I just wanted to warn you gently rather than just pile in and say they are rubbish as some do. You will find uses for them.


No good for waxing your car though?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Wait until you get a proper "fine" foam pad, you'll see the difference.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

Ordered a couple of these as recommended, but £4.95 P&P is a bit steep and in no way should be this amount (maybe next day delivery, but the reply from the company is 3 to 5 working days for delivery, which is not even second class), if someone from the company wants to comment on this please.:doublesho

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,125,toView_294.html

Just want to add what a fantastic Forum this is, us newbies would be lost without the great members and staff on here, many thanks again everyone.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

*Quality foam applicator pads*

For foam applicators the PPI pore per square inch density of at least 90 is the benchmark figure of the industry. Also high quality foam applicator pads should be a solid one piece structure and not 2 pieces stuck together like most cheap ones are.
regards
todds


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Most paste waxes on you will find on here are very easy to use, just read the instructions and you will be fine. Liquid waxes are really good for a quicker application but with most of them being water based they don't last as long as paste.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

todds said:


> For foam applicators the PPI pore per square inch density of at least 90 is the benchmark figure of the industry. Also high quality foam applicator pads should be a solid one piece structure and not 2 pieces stuck together like most cheap ones are.
> regards
> todds


This is interesting, many pads are two pieces, do you have suggestions as to which meet this criteria?

For myself when applying liquid products I use Adams, they are very good, have an excellent grip and low profile so you are close to the surface while you work which in turn offers direct "feel" when applying product. I have the AF Handi puck but prefer Adams for the direct approach.

Only thing is they do not fit wax jars well so AF Waxmates (small) are good.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

wax-planet said:


> Most paste waxes on you will find on here are very easy to use, just read the instructions and you will be fine. Liquid waxes are really good for a quicker application but with most of them being water based they don't last as long as paste.


Thanks, totally overspent (wife is going to kill me) so might make a purchase from you in the future.:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Pug62 said:


> Thanks, totally overspent (wife is going to kill me) so might make a purchase from you in the future.:thumb:


:lol: Well done to show some restraint, it is very easy to follow every suggestion and get in a real muddle when new. If anything, that is the one thing to watch out for, chasing other products when in reality if you buy well you really do no need them all. No offence to wax-planet by the way, just in general.


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

shine247 said:


> :lol: Well done to show some restraint, it is very easy to follow every suggestion and get in a real muddle when new. If anything, that is the one thing to watch out for, chasing other products when in reality if you buy well you really do no need them all. No offence to wax-planet by the way, just in general.


It's already happened, i am purchasing every recommendation and getting in a right muddle and skint. :doublesho


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/hilka-pro-craft-polish-applicator-pads/6479r

Picked mine up from Screwfix today, sponge seems a little coarser than the Ebay ones. The handle has velcro on the end so should be very useful.:thumb:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

One piece foam applictors are the red ones from chemical guys of it you really want to spend money the swissvax black ones
todds


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

shine247 said:


> :lol: Well done to show some restraint, it is very easy to follow every suggestion and get in a real muddle when new. If anything, that is the one thing to watch out for, chasing other products when in reality if you buy well you really do no need them all. No offence to wax-planet by the way, just in general.


no offence taken, i never recommended a product anyway was just telling him about how paste and liquid differ :thumb:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

wax-planet said:


> no offence taken, i never recommended a product anyway was just telling him about how paste and liquid differ :thumb:


I will be purchasing some of your product soon i hope.:thumb:

Very new to this so not sure what i am doing at the moment, but the solid waxes do look very good.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

Pug62 said:


> I will be purchasing some of your product soon i hope.:thumb:
> 
> Very new to this so not sure what i am doing at the moment, but the solid waxes do look very good.


The secret is getting a very thin layer, less is more with paste waxes, once they go on too thick it can cause problems . You dont need to buy any of my products to get advice , if i can help i will .


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

wax-planet said:


> no offence taken, i never recommended a product anyway was just telling him about how paste and liquid differ :thumb:


I thought that was the case but I was just covering things in view of pug62's response to you ( and he most likely knew as well) You were just being helpful. :thumb:


----------



## Pug62 (Mar 23, 2017)

wax-planet said:


> The secret is getting a very thin layer, less is more with paste waxes, once they go on too thick it can cause problems . You dont need to buy any of my products to get advice , if i can help i will .


Thank you, that's very much appreciated.:thumb:


----------

